# Good news for gravel lovers



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Alexandria Township won't pave its remaining gravel roads | NJ.com


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Another gravel road saved

Petition unnecessary; Delaware Township not paving 'iconic' Zentek Road | NJ.com


----------

